# Tutorial Contest Winner January 2008: kattybadatty



## user79 (Feb 1, 2008)

Congratulations to Specktra member *kattybadatty *for winning this month's tutorial contest!!! Your votes decided she was the winner for this month. *kattybadatty *will receive the prize of a $25 gift certificate to an online e-retailer, and a 4 month upgrade to a Premium Member subscription to Specktra.net.

Thank you so much, *kattybadatty*, for your tutorial, and to all who participated. We are greatly looking forward to next month's entries!

You can check out the January 2008 winning tutorial by clicking here


----------



## soco210 (Feb 1, 2008)

Congratulations, great tutorial!  I am lemming Ruby Woo like crazy now!


----------



## Lip_gloss_whore (Feb 1, 2008)

Congratulations!!! Great Tutorial!!! Wonderful Job!!


----------



## redambition (Feb 1, 2008)

woohoo! congratulations!


----------



## Divinity (Feb 1, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## nunu (Feb 1, 2008)

congrats


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 1, 2008)

Congrats, pretty girl!


----------



## darkishstar (Feb 1, 2008)

Congrats!!!!! =)


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Feb 1, 2008)

yaaay!! congrats gurlie!!!


----------



## Caramel_QT (Feb 2, 2008)

congrats - that tut was fierce!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 2, 2008)

She deserved it. The tut was fabulous!


----------



## frocher (Feb 2, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## macmama22 (Feb 2, 2008)

Congrats to you!


----------



## jd-jd (Feb 3, 2008)

That is one lovely photo! Thank you!


----------



## theleaningelm (Feb 3, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Jacq-i (Feb 4, 2008)

Congratulations!! That look is fashion show fierce!


----------



## Machanne (Feb 4, 2008)

Well deserved *kattybadatty *you look great!

Would someone be kind and post the link to the tutorial.. or let me know what *kattybadatty *is wearing on her lips ?


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Feb 4, 2008)

Well deserved!


----------



## MissGirly85 (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats!!!


----------

